# Sticky  Attending 10th Annual Vancouver Island diyFEST 2013



## Creative Sound

Hi,

Looking forward to this event again this year and will be bringing freebies, deals and prototypes. If you need anything and will be there please let me know and I'll try and bring things along.

Bob


----------

